# New 2013 VW Gol and Voyage facelift



## Churras (Aug 7, 2010)

It got the new corporate face, looks way better than the old one in my opinion


















































Source in portuguese:
http://revistaautoesporte.globo.com/Revista/Autoesporte/1,,EMI313115-10142,00.html


----------



## -DWM- (Jan 16, 2006)

Man, that is a cheap-looking car from the headlights back.


----------



## what (Jun 24, 1999)

-DWM- said:


> Man, that is a cheap-looking car from the headlights back.


Because it is a cheap car?


----------



## Churras (Aug 7, 2010)

-DWM- said:


> Man, that is a cheap-looking car from the headlights back.


thats because it is, its nissan versa cheap, actually the versa is a more expensive car


----------



## Live-Wire (Jun 9, 2005)

Churras said:


> thats because it is, its nissan versa cheap, actually the versa is a more expensive car


Yet the Versa looks cheaper... so nicely done VW, IMO.


----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

what said:


> Because it is a cheap car?


Shh... you will ruin the image of VW as a premium car not matter the segment.


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*No Yes*

Sedan=NO... Hatchback = YES! :thumbup:


----------



## BeBop! (Jun 18, 2009)

Not bad. Wish they sold it here with a 70 MPG Diesel engine.


----------



## fishNchips (Apr 16, 2009)

155VERT83 said:


> Sedan=NO... Hatchback = YES! :thumbup:


Seriously? That sedan looks far better than anything in that segment. If* they were able to bring that to the US as a Yaris/Versa/Fiesta/Sonic competitor, they would sell tons. It may be the only sedan in that segment that has decent proportions.

*Huge if, I have no expectation of this every happening.


----------



## Fritz27 (Mar 8, 2003)

The Voyage is surprisingly attractive for a B-segment sedan. The Gol also looks a whole helluva lot nicer and closer to the fancier VWs than previous models.


----------



## Rage In The Machines (Aug 27, 2002)

Dear VW bring it here, people will buy....end of story.


----------



## TOMPASS (Apr 6, 2010)

Rather have the Polo.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

I don't really like the new corporate face.

But they do look nice for what they are.


----------



## vwpiloto (Nov 27, 2006)

TOMPASS said:


> Rather have the Polo.


Apples to cherries comparison. The Gol is far below the Polo. 

Not bad looking. Do they still offer them with the 1.0T? That was a fun little engine back when it was in a Parati.


----------



## ChillOutPossum (Nov 8, 2007)

vwpiloto said:


> Apples to cherries comparison. The Gol is far below the Polo.


And even then, the Polo isn't great. These are all bottom of the barrel cars.


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)

I like the new face, and I agree that the sedan would sell tons as the Sonic is the only B-Segment car that looks remotely good. But I always hated the *Gol* name. "It's not quite a _*Golf*_, but it's close. It's _almost_ a Golf." Or is that what they're going for?


----------



## Aw614 (May 9, 2001)

josh_did_what said:


> Seriously? That sedan looks far better than anything in that segment. If* they were able to bring that to the US as a Yaris/Versa/Fiesta/Sonic competitor, they would sell tons. It may be the only sedan in that segment that has decent proportions.
> 
> *Huge if, I have no expectation of this every happening.


Just like the focus and fiesta, the gol sedan looks like a design afterthough, whereas the hatch looks and works better


----------



## HenryMuller (Feb 7, 2006)

Geechie_Suede said:


> I like the new face, and I agree that the sedan would sell tons as the Sonic is the only B-Segment car that looks remotely good. But I always hated the *Gol* name. "It's not quite a _*Golf*_, but it's close. It's _almost_ a Golf." Or is that what they're going for?


the name was chosen in 1980, there was no "Golf" in Brazil until... 1994 or so,
and "Gol" is the word used for "Goal" in Soccer here, the most popular sport by far...


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

Up! > Gol

Volkswagen, if you're going to bring something in to the subcompact type segment, bring the up!


----------



## Rage In The Machines (Aug 27, 2002)

Bring something over VW. Be it the UP or the Gol or both.


----------



## MidnightSpecial (Sep 11, 2007)

There's no way in hell that the Gol/Voyage would pass safety standards in NA, but it still has a better chance of making it than the Up!.


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

Communist approved


----------

